# String split



## Camino (24. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen String (ein Datum, z.B. 12.05.2008) und möchte diesen mit split in seine einzelnen Bestandteile (Tag, Monat, Jahr) aufteilen, also bei den Punkten teilen. Ich hab im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht und es mit zwei verschiedenen Möglichkeiten versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Der zurückgegebene String-Array hat immer eine Länge von null. Es wird nichts reingeschrieben. Was mache ich falsch?

Einmal so...

```
String teststring = "12.03.2008";
String[] testArray = teststring.split(".");
System.out.println("Test (Länge): " + testArray.length);
```

...oder auch so

```
Pattern p = Pattern.compile(".");
String teststring = "12.03.2008";
String[] testArray = p.split(teststring);
System.out.println("Test (Länge): " + testArray.length);
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (24. Nov 2008)

nimm DateFormat#parse(String)
bzw
SimpleDateFormat...


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2008)

zum allgemeinen split will einen regex ausdruck, da der punkt eine bedeutung hat musst du in escapen...

teststring.split("\\.");


----------



## Camino (24. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zum allgemeinen split will einen regex ausdruck, da der punkt eine bedeutung hat musst du in escapen...
> 
> teststring.split("\\.");



Danke, so funktioniert es...


----------

